# Destolit



## Parlourpuss (Jul 31, 2009)

I was wondering if anyone has noticed side effects from using Destolit? My dog has been very poorly lately and I'm wondering if this could be the cause. She hasn't been on it very long. My vet doesn't think it is but it's really odd that's it's started after she was prescribed it. She's also been put on Denamarin and he said there aren't any side effects from that as it's more of a supplement. Any feedback would be greatly appreciated. Xxx


----------



## lullabydream (Jun 25, 2013)

Have had a quick google and all I can find is that Destolit is prescribed to help bile flow. It is used in the treatment of bile duct problems and liver disease..

For us to help it might be beneficial to know what exactly is making your dog poorly and what you suspect the side effects are?

The denamarin is most certainly a supplement for specifically the liver. It contains milk thistle, which is very helpful to the liver in times of crisis. SAMe which relieves inflammation of the liver and encourages liver support. These are just two magical ingredients inside these tablets. No side effects that I have ever known of, and I google appropriate sites when my dog was on Denamarin just to see exactly what she was on. Just in case there was a problem, there never was.

After the shortest google, in the history of googling all I could find on side effects on destolit was vomiting.

So of you are noticing new symptoms you need to discuss this with your vet.

If your dog does have problems with his/her liver I am more than happy to help to discuss some more. Since my dog had an undisclosed liver problem for 7 years. No one really knew what it was, but we managed flare ups well.


----------



## Parlourpuss (Jul 31, 2009)

lullabydream said:


> Have had a quick google and all I can find is that Destolit is prescribed to help bile flow. It is used in the treatment of bile duct problems and liver disease..
> 
> For us to help it might be beneficial to know what exactly is making your dog poorly and what you suspect the side effects are?
> 
> ...


Thanks for your reply, like every person I suppose animals can have different reactions to certain drugs too. Her bile acids are under control for the time being so fingers crossed they will stay that way. Xxx


----------



## Casper02 (Jan 3, 2017)

Parlourpuss said:


> I was wondering if anyone has noticed side effects from using Destolit? My dog has been very poorly lately and I'm wondering if this could be the cause. She hasn't been on it very long. My vet doesn't think it is but it's really odd that's it's started after she was prescribed it. She's also been put on Denamarin and he said there aren't any side effects from that as it's more of a supplement. Any feedback would be greatly appreciated. Xxx


----------



## Casper02 (Jan 3, 2017)

Hi, my dog has just been put on destolit, one in the morning and half at night, when I got the destolit I gave my dog just the half dose, awhile later he was up vomiting, he was all over the place, I let him out in the garden and again he was all over the place, like he was looking for something, I'm hoping it's just him looking for somewhere to vomit, it just didn't look right with what he was doing, a night late I give him another half and the same happend again, he needs these tablet's but I don't like seeing him the way he is when he's had one, not even one it's half, I'm scared to give him one whole tab, I was just wondering if your dog was like this on destolit, any help on this would be grateful thanks, also I hope your dog is ok.


----------



## Little P (Jun 10, 2014)

Casper02 said:


> Hi, my dog has just been put on destolit, one in the morning and half at night, when I got the destolit I gave my dog just the half dose, awhile later he was up vomiting, he was all over the place, I let him out in the garden and again he was all over the place, like he was looking for something, I'm hoping it's just him looking for somewhere to vomit, it just didn't look right with what he was doing, a night late I give him another half and the same happend again, he needs these tablet's but I don't like seeing him the way he is when he's had one, not even one it's half, I'm scared to give him one whole tab, I was just wondering if your dog was like this on destolit, any help on this would be grateful thanks, also I hope your dog is ok.


Give your vet a call and let them know what's going on - vomiting is a potential side effect of destolit, they may want to alter the dose or suggest an alternative or something


----------



## Casper02 (Jan 3, 2017)

Little P said:


> Give your vet a call and let them know what's going on - vomiting is a potential side effect of destolit, they may want to alter the dose or suggest an alternative or something


Thank for your reply, unfortunately my dog time come to an end today, he was too weak to carry, he just had enough, R.I.P diesel, love you x


----------



## Parlourpuss (Jul 31, 2009)

Casper02 said:


> Thank for your reply, unfortunately my dog time come to an end today, he was too weak to carry, he just had enough, R.I.P diesel, love you x


I'm so sorry for your loss. I've just noticed this reply. 
My dog has a gallbladder mucocele so has now been put back on this drug. The mucocele is life threatening so I'm going to have to give the destolit a try. Xxxx


----------

